# Help with Dx code for removal of Biliary Stent



## GastroGal

i was just wondering what ICD 10 code everyone was using for removal of Biliary Stent?


----------



## thomas7331

I'd suggest Z46.59  - Encounter for fitting and adjustment of other gastrointestinal appliance and device.  The Z46 'includes' note indicates this category includes removal or replacement of the device.


----------



## apangilinan

*Biliary Stent Removal*

Z46.59 - Encounter for fitting and adjustment of other gastrointestinal appliance and device 
It's what we use in our facility for biliary stent removal.


----------



## GastroGal

thank you


----------

